# Bowtech Carbon Rose? pros vs cons?



## JD77

PM sent


----------



## bonecollector66

the carbon rose , is a sweet bow.
my wife wanted to buy one but her dl is 27.5.
the only real weak spot is the rest, sights are acceptable.
there light and fast , great 3d or hunting bow.
I was looking at one for myself ( t rex arms ) but wanted 
something faster than my heartbreaker. ( shot roughly same fps ).
all in all its a shooter.


----------



## RogerStout

I picked one up for my daughter. I think the grip it way too thick for the market the bow is built for but that's a preference thing. I would shoot one before you buy. 

My wife has a heartbreaker and on paper the heart breaker is faster as I recall. The grip is a bit thinner on the heart breaker also. 

If I get a chance I will post up some photos of both later.


----------



## ttate

RogerStout said:


> I picked one up for my daughter. I think the grip it way too thick for the market the bow is built for but that's a preference thing. I would shoot one before you buy.
> 
> My wife has a heartbreaker and on paper the heart breaker is faster as I recall. The grip is a bit thinner on the heart breaker also.
> 
> If I get a chance I will post up some photos of both later.


I agree on this statement....I held it and pulled it back hated the grip....I also thought it had a harsh draw..Again however it is personal preference. Tell her not to get her heart set on one particular bow until she goes and shoots a few. If she buys something just because she thinks she likes it for looks ect ect and then shoots it and is not happy she will never enjoy the sport truly.


----------



## Mandango1

My wife is 1 year in to shooting and I picked up a Carbon Rose for her..The grip does take some time to get used to but once she did she shot Lights out all year during 3/D..Now there are some great Bows that would suit her Strothers Hope(Great Bow0,Heartbreaker,Jewel,Elite Spirit..But my wife Loves her Carbon Rose and a Small frame woman can handle it very easy


----------



## RogerStout

I got to agree on the hope. I have seen these bows up close never nice risers.


----------



## RogerStout

Here are some images, want anything specific let me know. 










Heart breaker with the grip still on. 










Carbon rose grip, not as different I a thought. 










Heart breaker cam










Carbon rose cam










Heart breaker riser










Carbon rose riser


----------



## lilpooh31

Take her and let her shoot a bunch of different bows. Let the bow pick her. 

In the search for my bow this year I tried the Carbon Rose, Jewel, Faktor 30, and Carbon Spyder 30. I didn't like the grip on the CR and felt the draw was a bit on the rough side. I ended up with the Faktor 30. 

But, like others have said it is all what feels good to her.


----------



## P&y only

I got one and set it up for my wife 6 weeks ago. Yesterday she shot a 368 out of 400 on a 3d course. She loves it. I'm gonna have to mess it up so I can beat her now. LOL


----------



## Bowthrow

I've been seriously thinking on getting one for my wife. My local dealer is finally carrying Bowtech so she will be checking it out this week. I will try to remember to post my opinion on it as well. I hope it works for her since it is so light and she is tiny.


----------



## crtnyingrsll

I have been shooting a Carbon Rose since December and couldn't be happier with it. I have small hands, and the grip still feels comfortable to me. My CR is set at 50lbs. The draw cycle is smooth and at full draw I feel like I can hold the bow back all day. I would definitely recommend the CR, but the best way to decide is for her to shoot different bows and pick what is most comfortable.


----------



## aarowbuster

My wife loved hers. I got her the new mathews sdx for her birthday. So we have roughly 6 month old carbon rose for sale. If your interested. Like everyone else said just kinda rough grip on it. But it's a good shooter.


----------



## acarter64

what is is that your wife didn't like about the carbon rose? I think that one might be the one I want. I have a diamond bow tech infinite edge and ready to move up


----------



## Bowthrow

aarowbuster said:


> My wife loved hers. I got her the new mathews sdx for her birthday. So we have roughly 6 month old carbon rose for sale. If your interested. Like everyone else said just kinda rough grip on it. But it's a good shooter.


Messaged.


----------



## acarter64

aarowbuster said:


> My wife loved hers. I got her the new mathews sdx for her birthday. So we have roughly 6 month old carbon rose for sale. If your interested. Like everyone else said just kinda rough grip on it. But it's a good shooter.


Still have the CR?


----------



## threetoe

The CR grip can be removed
The Infinite edge is 100 bucks cheaper and about the same speed

Personally, I like the Diamond


----------

